
Agbogbloshie - dingdreher
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agbogbloshie
======
dingdreher
I think we should do a kickstarter project, collect some billions and build a
Recycling and Incineration station right there. The Jobs and earnings could
help the local community to recover.

